# Back injury



## McDuffy (May 17, 2015)

Hey Guys,

So yesterday i did leg press before i did squats and i was pressing heavier than i normally do. I stood up and got a sharp pain in the very bass of my spine that bent me over. I haven't been able to walk straight since and i have a lingering pain. Feels like its where my spine meets my hips.

Also during the exercise I was coming back too far and bending my knees a bit much and my butt started to lift off the seat. I think this put too much pressure on the area i'm getting pain. I'm taking 800mg advil every 4-6 hours and going to see my doc tomorrow to be safe. 

Anybody ever have this injury before or know what it might be? I hoping it will just go away but paranoid it could be something worse...

Any advice greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 17, 2015)

Leg press is awful. A lot of guys with back injuries will do this instead of squat and wind up worse off. If you try and go nuts on range of motion It curls your lumbar spine in a terrible way.

Inversion would help but you will need to rest this for a while. A week maybe two. See the doc if he will do an xray go for it to make sure there isn't disc damage done.


----------



## McDuffy (May 17, 2015)

Thx POB. I really hope i don't get stuck with a back injury. i'm too young for that shit


----------



## snake (May 17, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Leg press is awful. A lot of guys with back injuries will do this instead of squat and wind up worse off. If you try and go nuts on range of motion It curls your lumbar spine in a terrible way.



Brother I can not agree more with POB, and that doesn't happen often so it's has to be factual! lol 

I think Leg Press have destroyed more lifters than almost anything; avoid them like the plague! The risk to reward is just not there, even if done properly. They may have their place in a BB workout but as a finisher. Just squat and if that's not enough, squat some more. 

Rest it up brother. If it's like most injuries I have seen from that back destroyer, you'll be fine in a week. If it were me, I'd take a week off all together from the gym and start back in slow. Good luck Duff!


----------



## transcend2007 (May 17, 2015)

I've had this exact injury from the leg press before.  It sucks (meaning its painful).  Listen to POB.  Rest....it will pass.


----------



## fatfuq (May 17, 2015)

youve got a sprained lumbar ligament


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 17, 2015)

What's a leg press?


----------



## McDuffy (May 17, 2015)

hahaha thanks for all the input guys. I'll rest as much as possible for the next week and hope for the best. Also i'll avoid the leg press in future, had to use it first cause some asshole was doing curls in the squat rack with just the bar, i'm dead serious... I just watched a youtube video of someone saying the leg press should only be used for one legged presses as having the other leg down keeps the spine curved to avoid this type of injury.


----------



## Big Worm (May 20, 2015)

If you have the balls, tell him to go do curls some where else. If you only have one ball, tell him you want to work in and set up the bar for your squats. If you have no balls, go hurt your back on the leg press. Sometimes being an ass hole is worth it. Stay off the leg press and get yourself healed up.


----------



## JonSupps (May 21, 2015)

Sorry to hear about this mate. Damn those leg presses, they can be a killer. Heal up properly and go do some squats.


----------



## DarksideSix (May 21, 2015)

A good chiropractor will do wonders.


----------



## Infantry87 (May 21, 2015)

Be careful man. Back injuries will severely **** you up for years. I tore my left rhomboid muscle in 2009 and shit still isn't all there.


----------



## McDuffy (May 24, 2015)

Big Worm said:


> If you have the balls, tell him to go do curls some where else. If you only have one ball, tell him you want to work in and set up the bar for your squats. If you have no balls, go hurt your back on the leg press. Sometimes being an ass hole is worth it. Stay off the leg press and get yourself healed up.



haha i curl in the squat rack sometimes, when im curling 150lbs

yea i took a full week off and gradually it got better. im just about fully healed. not touching that leg press again.


----------

